# Stoeger Uplander Update/Report/Review



## Brittany Ben

I know that bringing up the word 'Stoeger' can bring all sorts of opinions, thoughts, and arguments. 

However, I've got almost a year with a 20-ga uplander model and I thought it best to get online here and share my experiences for anyone else who might be in the market for a _budget_ SxS shotgun.

I first mentioned it in this thead about the CZ, but I don't want to mess up that thread any more!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=397805&highlight=stoeger


To summarize from that thread:

I normally hunt/shoot with a 20ga 26" Citor Lightning Feather. I fully believe you get what you pay for, and that gun has served me pretty well. 

I'm doing my best to take other (new) people out hunting and I wanted a loaner/backup/beater double barrel shotgun to have around. It can also ride along in the truck when hunting if my Citori ever fails. 

The Stoeger was the only thing in a realistic price point for me that I could afford, so I bought one.


From the other thread:



Brittany Ben said:


> ...
> 
> 
> The takeaway for me was that for a double gun under or around the $1000 mark, you're taking your chances with a single trigger. There is just so much fitting and engineering required to make them work reliably that the less expensive ones MAY have problems. Many people report no problems, but some have difficulties.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, if you go with a double trigger, you should have a gun that works just fine. The mechanisms are simpler and more suited to these lower-cost guns.
> 
> 
> It seems that all the problems that I've read about and experienced happen with the single trigger guns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I actually ended up with a Stoeger Uplander in 20 ga. Nothing fancy, but so far with the double triggers it has worked just fine. I usually hunt with my Citori feather, but the Stoeger is a great backup/loaner gun and I'm able to play with a SxS to see if I ever want to get a nicer one.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded response. In single trigger, I might think twice. Doulbe trigger, scoop it up if it fits your gun mount and enjoy shooting.
> 
> 
> -Ben
> 
> ....


----------



## Brittany Ben

As I mentioned in the other thread, the honeymoon only lasted a few months.

By December I was having intermittent failure-to-fires. By mid February it was mis-firing enough that it was a big problem.

I stripped the gun down and checked everything for burrs, gunk, interference inside the mechanism. I couldn't find anything and I couldn't find any rub-marks on the inside of the stock.

I finally got tired of it and sent it to Stoeger.....



Brittany Ben said:


> In fairness, I think it's prudent for me to follow-up on this post from earlier. We all need to share our knowledge and experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I've now had the Stoeger SxS 20 ga with double triggers for 4 months.
> 
> Everything was great in the beginning, but I started having trouble in December.
> 
> 
> 
> To my previous point: The triggers always release the hammers, as I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I've had quite a few 'failure to fire' incidents with this gun. Mostly on clays, but now hunting too.
> 
> 
> 
> Failure to fire meaning the pin drops and dents the primer, but not hard enough to set it off. Some of them go off on the second hit, all have gone off in another gun. (not bad ammo)
> 
> 
> 
> At first it was only with cheap Remington Game Load shells. I thought I had it answered by not using cheap shells. Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now having failures to fire in both barrels with multiple brands and quality of shells.
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short: She's on her way back to Stoeger today for warranty service. HOPEFULLY they can get this fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> So.... I knew I was rolling the dice with an inexpensive gun, but never thought this would be a problem. I've got a buddy with 1000's of rounds through the same gun with no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update once I hear back from Stoeger. They said it's currently a 3-4 week backlog before they get to the gun.


----------



## Brittany Ben

So.... the gun took a little longer than I thought to get through the system at Stoeger and showed back up at my house on March 23rd. Their turn-around wasn't as fast as they had promised, but the gun was back in my hands in about 4-5 weeks.

I don't have any complaints about Stoeger customer service. They were very helpful and friendly every time I contacted them.

The gun came back in the box I had used for shipping and when I opened everything up, it looked to be in good condition.

There was a pack slip in the box that read:

"Relieved stock--test fired 8 rounds of win and fed ammo no problem."
All was covered under warranty.

At least they found something to change and did a repair.

I took it out and shot a couple dozen shells through it with no problems, so I was happy to have the gun back.


Note: I completely forgot.... I did pay the shipping to Stoeger (about $20) and didn't think to ask them to reimburse me. I was just happy to have the gun back and working.


----------



## Brittany Ben

Oh how I wish the story ended there!

Upon getting the gun back from Stoeger, I also learned something else. My wife was _very happy_ to get the gun back. As it turns out, she enjoyed carrying the gun on our preserve hunts and trips north looking for grouse. She likes the Stoeger.

We had some plans to do some more clay shooting over the off-season, so I thought I'd do something nice and get some better choke-tubes for the shotgun.

(The gun came with improved and a modified tubes, but they were pretty cheesy and we wanted some more options.)

When I bought the gun I had also grabbed a "Bass Pro" brand skeet tube knowing that most of our shooting is up-close over a pointing dog. The guy at the desk had told me that their tubes were mady by Carlson's. The skeet tube had worked well and patterened well in the gun for me.

So....... I got on Midway USA's website and ordered a few Carlson's choke tubes in 'cylinder', 'improved', and 'modified'. 


The tubes showed up a few days later and I set them next to the gun on my bench since I was running around busy for work and didn't have time to install them at that instant.


----------



## Brittany Ben

A few days later I decided to simply 'double-check' that all the tubes fit in the gun....

The modified one went in fine. The Improved tube was very tight. The cylinder tube wouldn't even thread into the gun. (Previous skeet tube went in fine).

Same problem in both barrels.

Huh.

Same brand of tube, same type of tube, different choke, some fit, some don't.


Must be something wrong with the thinner walled tubes I told myself! 

I called up Midway and they quickly paid return shipping and got me some new tubes.


When the tubes came in I headed down to the Stoeger and went to thread them in.

Same problem.

Modified: Fine
Improved: Tight
Skeet: Fine
Cylinder: No-go.


Ok, this seemed just crazy.


----------



## Brittany Ben

After stewing over this for a couple days, I decided that the only thing I could do that made sense was call the choke tube company to see if I was going insane.

I called up Carlson's choke tubes and talked to a guy named Scott.

I told him I'd bought several tubes and some fit/some didn't.

There was a pause on the phone and Scott asked me one question:

"Is this a _Stoeger_ shotgun?"
Oh boy.....
"yes it is"

As it turns out, this is something they see only once in a while. And, funny enough, they've only seen it on Stoeger Condors and Uplanders!

Scott assured me that their tubes are to 'spec'.
His hypothesis is that Stoeger runs their taps as long as possible to save money and the tap they used on my gun was pretty worn out so it was a little under the size spec....

The monster of tolerances raised his head in my gun and some of the tubes fit, some didn't.

Scott assured me that if the threads were chased with a proper tap, all the tubes would fit just fine.

He even shared the tap size with me (I've forgotten now), but warned me the special thread tap will be expensve... like $100.00, if I could find it.

Then he made an offer I couldn't believe:

"Just send us the barrels and we'll chase the threads with a tap and send it back to you. FREE OF CHARGE".

He apologized that they couldn't cover the shipping.

I explained that I was happy to pay shipping since they were going to fix a defect in a product that wasn't theirs without any charge.


A couple days later I sent the barrels out to Carlson's.
A few days later they showed back up at my house with fresh threads in them.
Wouldn't you know it..... ALL the choke tubes threaded in just fine and worked like a charm.


So.... a *BIG THUMBS UP* for Carlson's choke tube company!


----------



## Brittany Ben

So, that brings me to today.

The gun works fine, when it works.

I had to return it to Stoeger to get the stock relieved.
I had to send it to Carlson's to get choke tubes to fit.

It's been a hassle, but right now it works.
I'll use it some this season to see if it's really fixed, or if the problems continue.

If it acts up more, I'll likley sell it and get something else.

My original opinion was that a cheap double trigger gun is worth the risk. 
(already knew that a cheap single trigger double gun was a bad idea)
After this process, I'll say that it 'might' be worth the risk. (Buyer beware, your mileage may vary, etc)

I still couldn't have gotten much of anything else for what I've got into this gun in purchase price and shipping. 

Hopefully getting my whole experience (so far) written down here will help someone else in the future make a decision on whether or not to buy one.

I won't recommend against it, since there isn't a better option in the same price range that I know of.

However, know what you're getting into!


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Great review! Thanks for sharing your ordeal and triumphs with us.


----------



## midwestfisherman

A good inexpensive 870 would have alleviated all of the hassles. 

Seriously though, thanks for the write up. Excellent info.


----------



## Brittany Ben

Fair Enough!

An 870 or Mossy would be a much better choice if you were just looking for a shotgun. NO argument here.


This is all based on the fact that I was looking for a double barrel break-open gun during this experience.
(probably should have noted that!)







midwestfisherman said:


> A good inexpensive 870 would have alleviated all of the hassles.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge

Interesting....I bought a Stoeger Uplander in 16gauge several years ago (26" barrel; fixed IC & Modified choke).
I've had no problems with mine; wood to metal finish is better than some of the other less expensive shotguns I've looked at.
Had some issues with it earlier this year not firing the second barrel from time to time.....took the stock off and treated it liberally with an aerosol "gunk out" cleaner. Have taken it to the range several times since and haven't had any FTF.
Maybe you just got a lemon? Or maybe there quality control isn't what it used to be?


----------



## Jumpshootin'

I've had a Stoeger Uplander in .410 for 5 years now and have never had a problem. I shoot between 1 & 2 boxes of shells through it each season.
It's my rabbit hunting gun and I love it.


----------



## Brittany Ben

It's good to hear from people that haven't had problems.
That was one of the things that made me decide to 'go for it' and try the Stoeger.

Hopefully we can get more to chime in with their experiences. 
At the very least, prospective buyers will get an idea what to expect.

IF this is the end of the problems, it'll stay in my 'stable' for use over the years.
if not, it will move along.

Either way, I'll update here.


----------



## BradU20

Sounds like Carlson's has their stuff together. 
Good for them, good to know.


----------



## M1Tanker

Have a .20 and a .28 no problems with either.

I have had the .20 uplander for nearly 8 years.


----------



## Rugerdog

I know nothing of Stoeger, but this was a great read! Thanks for sharing, sure someone'll find it helpful.


----------



## Brittany Ben

I figured I'd try to get it all in one thread for any one shopping in the future.


The real good news is that so far I'm the only one here posting a problem. Looks like the 'goods' far outnumber the 'bads' on the Stoeger experiences.


----------



## Ranger Ray

I won a Condor at a DU Banquet like 10 years ago. Have put 1000's of rounds through it with no problem. It is a cheap gun though and looks and feels like it.


----------



## Brittany Ben

Quick Update:

Took it out for sporting clays on Saturday and ran 100 rounds through.
(1/2 Remington STS shells, 1/2 STS reloads)

No problems.

I hope this means things are fixed, but I'll wait until some more time and shells have passed to say for sure.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer

I have had a condor for about 15 years or so, maybe longer. A year or two after I purchased it they released it with interchangable chokes. I shoot maybe a box of shells through it each fall and have not had any problems with it. I like it because it shoulders and swings well for me. 

Thanks for posting. Great thread.


----------



## crosswind

I bought one a couple of years ago to use as a training gun while working dogs. I used it pretty much on a daily bases. In two years the gun was junk. It was treated ruff but never abused. The guns safety select button had extremly high efforts to switch it. I should have sent it back right away but was in need of a training gun. I thought it would work itself free with use. Never did. I suffered though countless misfires over the guns life span. It had to be kept very clean or it was unreliable. Bottom line in my opinion it was not worth the money I payed for it. Replaced it with a Ruger Red Label and will never buy another one.
Complete piece of junk.


----------



## Pointerguy

I recently bought the 20 ga uplander with two triggers. I have ran about 100 rounds through it with one misfire. Seems like a nice little gun but time will tell. The price was what drew me in.....


----------



## A2Brit

I just bought an Uplander in 20 Ga for my 12 yr old grandson. Got the one with dual triggers and screw in choke tubes..and love it so far. I have a CZ o/u in 20 that I use, but the cant on the stock wont let me sight down the barrel...I'm looking down at the front bead. The Stoeger is perfect for me...aligns with my sight! I let "the boy" try it, and the stock is a little too long for him. Contacted Stoeger about purchasing a "youth model" stock, and they refered me to their supplier, Mann and Sons, who had the stock on the shelf..and shipped it the same day. (GREAT customer service...verified they had it before taking my order) He MIGHT actually get it out of my hands!


----------



## Brittany Ben

I ran into A2Brit recently and it reminded me to respond again to this thread.

The gun has been working well. It's got 200+ rounds through it now (EDIT: since repairs) without any problems. We've used it for sporting clays as well as hunting.

It took down a couple South Dakota roosters for my buddy this year as well as cleaning house on a couple of local preserve hunts in the hands of my Wife and Father-in-law.

It is a cheap gun, but I've loaned it to several people now who love it and say it just points right for them.... If it continues to work, it will be worth the pain and money.

I'll post back in a while when I know more.


----------



## Brown duck

Probably the best review of a product (products?) I've read on this or any other internet site. Yes, we all know Berettas, Benellis, and Red Labels are great guns, but what about the other, less expensive guns? Thanks for a great post.


----------



## WestCoastHunter

I own one of their o/u's (Condor Supreme). The gun has been flawless for me in the 6 years that I have owned it. No misfires, no broken parts, etc.

I don't shoot much more than 500-1000 rounds a year through that gun however and if tough conditions and gun reliability are a concern I have an M2 to use.

For what it is, i really like the gun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mavericarcher

Ive had a stoeger condor that i bought used 4 years ago for 200 and ive abused it more then i should have not one FTF in prolly at least 5 cases of shells


----------



## ckendall

I used to be a believer . .. and I have given Stoeger plenty of chances . . .

1st gun - uplander with screw in chokes - good gun, flawless (but a little loose) for 5 years - then plate popped out in front of the right firing pin. Sent in for repair - got a garbage replacement gun back

Based on my initial good experience, I allowed myself to go forward optimistically into a bunch of bad follow-ons: 

gun 2: Condor for my dad. Randomly misfires - sometimes first shot, sometimes second - why? who knows. He hardly uses at all anyway.

gun 3: Semi-auto 2000 model: back and forth for repair - list of problems that never fully resolved. Basically, you can never expect your first shot to cycle properly - so its a single shot more or less. Tired of messing with it. It gathers dust now.

Gun 4: replacement gun for gun #1. Goes back on safe after first shot. Another single shot Stoeger. Not going to even bother sending it in. Scrap metal, perhaps.

I am done with this brand. True, they do have good customer service . . .and they should, because it has to be their main business - making reliable arms certainly isn't. 

I think you end up buying a Stoeger because you don't think you can afford a Benelli or spend the money for the next cheapest double or O/U (CZ). 

My advice is save just a little longer . . . life is too short, and good hunting days too few - don't fetter your experiences with anger and frustration. 

Stoeger shotguns are garbage - pure and simple. My opinion.


----------



## kzoofisher

These are much nicer guns than the Stoeger. They're not real common but you can find them. I have no interest in these sales.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=321186669

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=320563051


----------



## A2Brit

OK..update on my grandsons 20 ga Stoeger Uplander..PIECE OF CRAP!!! Should have listened to Ben. Took him out `with my brothers/son ion laws for a preserve pheasant hunt...and his gun would not fire at all. Both barrels indent shell primer, but no bang. Luckily, we brought a backup gun. I will be tearing it apart and looking into why the cold (28 deg?) weather would prevent operation. I suspect gunk..or grease in the mechanism. Will clean and relube..then put in freezer prior to testing. If that doesnt work..back to manufacturer!


----------



## Brittany Ben

Hey Thom,

That's where mine started acting up... cold and wet. I think it's thermal expansion and/or swelling under moisture and the wood vs. metal... not sure.

All Stoeger did was take the stock off and dremel out some material where the hammers would rub on the stock. (Others have had the same done on Stoegers)

Maybe try that?

Sorry to hear that you're hitting the same plague.

-Ben



A2Brit said:


> OK..update on my grandsons 20 ga Stoeger Uplander..PIECE OF CRAP!!! Should have listened to Ben. Took him out `with my brothers/son ion laws for a preserve pheasant hunt...and his gun would not fire at all. Both barrels indent shell primer, but no bang. Luckily, we brought a backup gun. I will be tearing it apart and looking into why the cold (28 deg?) weather would prevent operation. I suspect gunk..or grease in the mechanism. Will clean and relube..then put in freezer prior to testing. If that doesnt work..back to manufacturer!


----------



## Rugergundog

Good review- Ive had the same gun; however no problems after 5 years of service and likely 2,000 rounds fired of all sorts of ammo. I would have never put the time in that you did over the cheap gun.


----------



## A2Brit

I took the dremel to the stock, after marking the areas that the hammers could rub. Gun worked fine..warm. I put it in the freezer for an hour, and it wouldnt fire aat all...still making shallow indents on the primers. Next step is to get brake cleaner and do a good cleaning on the mechanism..then lightly oil it with synthetic...and Ill see if THAt works...If not..either back to stoeger..or trash heap! I wont have my grandsons intro to hunting ruined. Funny though, I bought hijm the same gun in 410 2 years ago, and have never had a problem.


----------



## Brittany Ben

Hopefully your problems have cleared out Thom.

My wife shot ours again on a tower shoot a week ago and everything worked fine. 50-ish rounds fired in cold/wet weather with no problems.

At this point, I have to proclaim the gun 'acceptable' to stay around as a loaner/backup gun. I'll be sure to post back here if it starts acting up again.

Overall opinion: I would urge someone considering a Stoeger to do whatever they can to move up to a better gun. If you still buy the Stoeger, be aware that you may be in for a similar difficult journey.

*caveat emptor*


----------



## zx10r2004

I have a stoeger condor and was having issues with it firing.I I don't recommend this but I took the safety off my gun to see if that was the problem and the gun never had a issue when I did this. So I put it back on and dry fired it I noticed the safety was catching and was not letting the hammer hit all the way. I modified it and its been flawless ever since. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brittany Ben

OK, yesterday might have been the last straw.

Had my best friend in town from Florida and went out on a preserve hunt. He pulled up on a bird and yet again.... 'click', but no bang.

I think I may be finally done with this gun. I'll give it a once-over this week to make sure there isn't something simple/stupid wrong with it... and then seriously consider making trade bait out of it for something better.

I'll post up when I decide what to do.


----------



## nod7

I have a 410 side-by-side and have not had a problem. I followed the instructions and cleaned and lubricated *Before* assembly. I learned the importance of proper cleaning in the 1960's...when my life depended on a clean M16, M60, and 50cal!!!


----------



## BIGSP

nod7 said:


> I have a 410 side-by-side and have not had a problem. I followed the instructions and cleaned and lubricated *Before* assembly. I learned the importance of proper cleaning in the 1960's...when my life depended on a clean M16, M60, and 50cal!!!


If my life depended on a gun stoeger would be way down on the list. Lol


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

BIGSP said:


> If my life depended on a gun stoeger would be way down on the list. Lol



"*BIGSP*" Code word for: *BIG* *S*toeger *P*al. C'mon out of the closet BP .:lol:

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## A2Brit

Nod...I bought the same 410. for my grandson 3 years ago..and have never had a problem with it...I dont think they are made by the same company..the 410. came from Italy! Both just marketed by Stoger.


----------

